# F-Secure legt 2009er-Produkte vor



## Newsfeed (8 September 2008)

F-Secures will mit weniger Ressourcenverbrauch und trotzdem höherer Erkennungsleistung aufwarten. Der  DeepGuard 2.0 arbeitet mit Fingerprints, um schnell den Status einer Datei vom F-Secure-Server zu erfragen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

